# Synodontis



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello,
I have recently added a syno to my juvie cichlid tank, all the cichlids are happy however the syno is behind the filter at the top with his tail almost out of the water i do not think this is normal behaviour, any ideas?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's stressed and scared. Are there hiding places/caves for it?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

it can take a few day for him to adjust to his new environment.
rocks and caves help for sure, but much better would be adding at least 1 more.
same thing happened to me, until I added a 2nd synodontis. they've been living happy ever after  
(from about 1inch they grew to 5-6in in 1 year)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

forgot to add my gratuitous pic...


----------

